# Mano 75 mm ancho



## deejay441006

Hello!

What is a "mano"? It has to be some sort of measuring gauge 75 mm wide used in mechanical enginering procedures. What is the exact english equivalent word. It cannot be "hand".

Rgds
deejay441006


----------



## frida-nc

Hello deejay,
There are all sorts of "hand gauges" in Google.  Perhaps your text had (or omitted in error) the implement name followed by the phrase "a mano."

At any rate, without more knowledge of the surrounding text and the process, we can't really help with your translation.  Sorry to be so late.


----------



## Hosmini

Puede referirse a alguna forma muy "personalizada" de abreviatura por "manómetro"


----------



## frida-nc

Good thinking--that is probably the explanation.
Thanks.


----------



## deejay441006

Thanks folks. 

for your help in translating "mano" into English

deejay


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
This could be useful (somehow): A "mano" is an inexact measurment. It is the widest measurment of your plain hand (not from your fingertips to your wrist but side to side) having all five fingers straight and tight-together. But that's around 100 mm. The "palmo menor" do measures 75 mm since it doesn't include the thumb.
But, how can those masurements be used in engineering. 
Whatever! 
Bye


----------



## deejay441006

Milton,

I found out that "mano" in this context means "gauge". This is probably, as you say, a non-precision gauge for rough measurements.

Thanks
deejay


----------



## Hosmini

Hi,

If we agree that “mano” was used as a short for “manómetro” the translation into English has to be “pressure gauge” what could be either a precision instrument or not, that depends on its construction.


----------



## coolbrowne

Hosmini said:


> Puede referirse a alguna forma muy "personalizada" de abreviatura por "manómetro"


I don't think so. It does not fit with "75mm ancho".


----------



## Hosmini

Pressure gauges (also called manometers) are constructed in a wide variety of sizes, the most usual, ranges from 25 to 150 mm (1" to 6").


----------

